

Ask HN: Custom share button vs official share button? - karlclement

Hello there,<p>I was wondering, which option do you think is better:<p>-A custom image for a share button for Facebook and Twitter.<p>-The official share and tweet buttons provided by the developers sections of Facebook and Twitter.<p>Which one, is more attractive or more trustworthy?<p>Let me know what you think,
Thanks,
======
andre3k1
Personally, I have a higher propensity to click on official buttons than their
third-party counterparts.

